# Blood in pregnant cats stool



## stargazerlilium (Aug 22, 2011)

Does anyone know what might be causing small amount of blood on my pregnant cats stool? I noticed this morning her stool was extremely loose with some red blood/mucous in it. For the past week or so I've noticed there has sometimes been a slight amount of blood on her stools. Her stools have been normal aside from the presence of a little blood. This morning was the first time that they've been loose. 

She is approximately around day 51-53 of her pregnancy so could give birth at the earliest this Friday which could be day 57. Its her first litter and she is a small cat. All her vaccinations/boosters are up to date and she does not have exposure to any other cats.

I would appreciate any advice.


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

I'd get her to a vet.

I know nobody ever wants to hear that, not least because of the cost and the stress, but there is so much that could cause blood in the stools.

Have you changed her food to a kitten food, and did this change coincide with the blood? If so, she could be allergic to something in the food.

If not, I'd be suspecting worms or an intestinal virus. 

Try to collect a sample of the freshest stool to take to the vets, so that they can test it. Hopefully, it'll be something easily treatable. The vet may give you something for the kittens, too, if it is something that is likely to pass on to them.

All the best


----------



## stargazerlilium (Aug 22, 2011)

EllesBelles said:


> I'd get her to a vet.
> 
> I know nobody ever wants to hear that, not least because of the cost and the stress, but there is so much that could cause blood in the stools.
> 
> ...


She's been on RC kitten food for the past few weeks and she's never had any trouble with this food in the past. She also gets the RC wet pouches and the Science Plan wet pouches which again have never proved a problem.

The only different food I have given her in the last few days was a little bit of cooked ham and she's also been getting some canned tuna perhaps that might be upsetting her stomach as I've given it to her straight out of the fridge and might have been too cold on her stomach hence the loose stool earlier this morning.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Cats do bleed when they give birth, so could this perhaps be a show of blood? I guess the loose stools could be caused by womb contractions - it sounds like she is due soon!! But maybe ask the vet to check there's nothing wrong!


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

stargazerlilium said:


> She's been on RC kitten food for the past few weeks and she's never had any trouble with this food in the past. She also gets the RC wet pouches and the Science Plan wet pouches which again have never proved a problem.
> 
> The only different food I have given her in the last few days was a little bit of cooked ham and she's also been getting some canned tuna perhaps that might be upsetting her stomach as I've given it to her straight out of the fridge and might have been too cold on her stomach hence the loose stool earlier this morning.


Ah okay.

How is she behaving now?

There are more natural causes - loose stools are common just before birth, and cats have bloody shows, so it's worth keeping an eye on her incase you get kittens before you expected!

Has she been wormed recently?


----------



## stargazerlilium (Aug 22, 2011)

EllesBelles said:


> Ah okay.
> 
> How is she behaving now?
> 
> ...


Checked her litter box this morning and her stools are back to normal and she is eating and drinking normally.

She however started rolling and howling the house down yesterday and last night though like she was coming back into season so I'm completely confused now, I don't know whether it was a phantom pregnancy or if she still is pregnant as all the other pregnancy signs are evident. If she still is pregnant she's due over the next three days. I spoke with another breeder yesterday and she said that one of her queens used to roll and howl a few days before she had the kittens.

...I dunno...ut:


----------

